
New brush lets perfectly normal humans lick their cat - cerealDev
http://mashable.com/2016/05/18/cat-tongue-brush/#HItYPmW7EGqp
======
JakDrako
Can you really put "normal humans" and "lick their cat" in the same sentence?

------
wmu
This is so crazy, I like it. :) But if I had a cat, I would stroke it in old-
fashion way.

